# Kommt Diablo III?



## Shadaim (26. Juni 2008)

Alle Welt rätselt mit: Welches Spiel kündigt Blizzard am kommenden Samstag auf dem World Wide Invitational in Paris an


----------



## Sempai02 (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal nichts angekreuzt. Ich bin kein Freund vom Raten ins Blaue und da noch alles möglich ist - man muss die bisherigen Fakten nur auslegen, wie man will, schon wird das draus,was man will - warte ich einfach ab. Ich wäre mit allem zufrieden:

- SC-MMOG: Nett, wobei ich eher ein Fantasy-MMOG-Fan bin
- Diablo 3: Nett, aber mal schauen, ob mich stupides H&S nach 8 Jahren noch fesseln kann.
- Wrath-Irgendwas: Nett, trotzdem teste ich vorher WAR.
- Etwas Neues: Interessant, müsste man halt schauen, was und wie es wird.

Wie gesagt,ich kann da völlig neutral rangehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ unter mir: Was ist ein Frostgramm? 1000 Gramm ein Kilo, 1000 Frostgramm 2 Kilo?


----------



## Druda (26. Juni 2008)

Wotlk Beta ist für mich eindeutig.
Schon alleine die Betakeyverlosung zu Frostgramm hat dies bestätigt.


----------



## Webo (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt auf Diablo 3, die ersten beiden Teile kenn ich nun fast auswendig. Also geht mein Tipp eindeutig an Diablo !!!


----------



## humanflower (26. Juni 2008)

Ich will einfach das Diab 3 released wird...alles andere kann warten!


----------



## Exitus91 (26. Juni 2008)

Diablo1 &Diablo2+LoD kenn ich auch schon Auswendig.
Ein Diablo 3 wäre echtmal was schönes. Da warten auch schon viele Leute sehr lange drauf.
Aber ich glaube wenn es sich um Diablo3 handelt, wird es wohl kein H&S wie die anderen beiden Teile. Ich glaub Blizzard wird dort mit der zeit gehn und eine schöne 3D welt schaffen.
Naja ich hoffe es zumindest...

Edit: denkt auch dran das komischer weise nach knapp 3 jahren wieder ein ladder reset bei Diablo2 kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso nur? vielleicht um die Lust aufs Diablo töten wieder zu wecken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Drà (26. Juni 2008)

Aach da kommt doch diablo3 was soll das bild sonst darstellen?^^ Naja jedenfalls hoff ich es weil diablo 2 war damals der hammer. 
 Und wenn wir alle Ganz ganz fest daran glauben dann kommt auch diablo 3 raus ^^


----------



## Galadith (26. Juni 2008)

Da WotLK schon "angekündigt" wurde und es sicher ist, dass es irgendwann erscheint, wird wohl wahrscheinlich ein Diablo-Nachfolger angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thesahne (26. Juni 2008)

Vllt kommt ja auch beides?? Wäre doch genial, erst wird Wotlk schon lange angekündigt und mit der Vorstellung bzw mit der "Nach-Vorstellung (Lol^^)" kommt Diablo 3 mit... also ich würds geil finden^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schatten51 (26. Juni 2008)

Diablo 1 & 2 erschienen an einem 29. Die WWI ist am 28./29. Nun ja, das spricht zwar dafür ist aber kein eineindeutiger Hinweis. Ich warte die nächsten Tage ab und die Buchstaben die da noch kommen werden. Ich bin derzeit aber eher der Meinung, dass die Hinweise gen Diablo III tendieren. WotLK ist ja auch eher ein "alter Hut", da hier bereits Andeutungen gemacht wurden, dass es dieses Jahr noch vor Weihnachten rauskommen soll.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

.. spiel zwar scho länger kein WoW mehr aber schreib trotzdem mit.

Ich denk ma nicht das Blizzard sich ma ebend das mit seiner WoW Community verschärzt und nun noch Diablo ankündigt die Leute sind ja so schon genervt genug. Auch wenn Blizz uns allen zu dumm zum **** vorkommen mag und vieles aufwärmt auch denen is klar das es nun in WoW weiter gehen muss da der Markt stätig wächst und ein Teil der neuen Spiele auch wirklich Fuß fasst. Man bedenke im Herbst releasd Turbine das HdR-O AddOn mit massig neuem Content da bekommen wir zum Beispiel neue User, War kommt bald da gehen sicher große Mengen PvPler hin und AoC wird auch ma Bug frei sein und für eine AoC FanCommunity interessanter die auch wächst. Das heißt das es eigentlich 4 namenhafte MMO's ansich schoma gibt und nur 1 davon is das von Blizzard. Und Blizzard weiß das sicher auch.

Sicher wohl Wotlk Beta oder vieleicht is es auch nur was hohles zur WWI oder RPC.

Ihr sehts doch wenn das Bild vollkommen offen ist.

Die HdR-O Community is ja auch nich so das sie Turbine einläuft nur weil wir häppchen bekommen, wir genießen weiter unser Spiel.

Und das ihr ebend das bei WoW nicht machen könnt weils einfach fastfood game is zeigt doch Blizzard muss nachliefern.
Also viel spaß beim warten, ich hoffe für euch das bald was kommt.

Sprach es und verschwand wieder tief im Nebelgebirge in mitten Mittelerdes....


Edith:

Wenn man sich das Bild hier:

http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=5950...;it=bfd_artikel

mit dem aufbrechen dem Bild von der eruope seite anguckt und vergleicht fällts einem doch schon auf.

Es is ganz klar ne werbe masche... ich freu mich drauf wenn ich sagen darf ICH HABS DOCH GESAGT xD
ne soe mies bin ich nich aber ich denke trotzdem das es wirklich nur werbe is für blizz damit die leute nich abspringen
denn andere mmo publisher gibts genug die sich auch kümmern....


----------



## Drònárdò (26. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nichts angekreuzt. Ich bin kein Freund vom Raten ins Blaue und da noch alles möglich ist - man muss die bisherigen Fakten nur auslegen, wie man will, schon wird das draus,was man will - warte ich einfach ab. Ich wäre mit allem zufrieden:
> 
> - SC-MMOG: Nett, wobei ich eher ein Fantasy-MMOG-Fan bin
> - Diablo 3: Nett, aber mal schauen, ob mich stupides H&S nach 8 Jahren noch fesseln kann.
> ...



^^, Frostgram ist das Schwert das Arthas der Lich-König so in seinem Besitz hat, damit hat der den armen Muradin totgeschlagen -.- naja ich hoffe mal auf das 2. WoW-Addon da ich eig schon alles gemacht hab in BC^^ 

Grüsse


----------



## Sendul (26. Juni 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Alle Welt rätselt mit: Welches Spiel kündigt Blizzard am kommenden Samstag auf dem World Wide Invitational in Paris an




Mir kommen diese Augen bekannt vor, nur kann ich sie nicht genau zuordnen.
Aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass sie eher zur Richtung Starcraft gehören als zu Diablo.

Allerdings könnten das auch die Augen des DK sein, wozu auch die Runen passen könnten, also Tendenz WotLK..

Am meisten wünschen würde ich mir aber einen neuen Diablo-Teil, weil das bisher einfach DAS Spiel war in meinen Augen..
Unzählige Stunden vorm Rechner gehangen und, solange es noch etwas neues zu entdecken gab, Spass gehabt.
Nach mehreren Jahren und unzähligen Chars und Accounts voller Items, war es aber leider etwas ausgelutscht.
Deshalb würde ich mir einen Nachfolger wünschen.

Tendiere aber dazu, dass am WE ein Spiel aus der Starcraft-Reihe angekündigt wird.


----------



## Ahldohr (26. Juni 2008)

Bin dennoch für Diablo3 (bin WoW'ler). Das WotLK rauskommt(wann auch immer xD ) steht eh fest, daher tendier ich eher Richtung Diablo.

@Mitrandor: Wenn dir das spekilieren nich passt, musst es ja nich lesen(und nich posten). ;P

Außerdem wenn Blizz nun noch n diablo teil rausbringt, wüsste ich nicht wieso es WoW schaden sollte.
Ich denke nicht das es ein neues mmo wird, wäre total schwachsinnig, das sie mit WoW ja schon ein gutes mmo haben.

Zu AoC muss ich sagen es ist ab 18(sicher lassen sich's einige von eltern oder so kaufen), und WoW ist ab 12, denke alleine das macht nen Spielerunterschied aus.

HdO: Ehrlich gesagt nich mein fall, weil ich nit so auf herr der ringe abfahre, als das ich's auch noch zocke...


----------



## skullboy (26. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nichts angekreuzt. Ich bin kein Freund vom Raten ins Blaue und da noch alles möglich ist - man muss die bisherigen Fakten nur auslegen, wie man will, schon wird das draus,was man will - warte ich einfach ab. Ich wäre mit allem zufrieden:
> 
> - SC-MMOG: Nett, wobei ich eher ein Fantasy-MMOG-Fan bin
> - Diablo 3: Nett, aber mal schauen, ob mich stupides H&S nach 8 Jahren noch fesseln kann.
> ...


frostgram wird as glaub ich geschrieben und ist das schwert vom lick king frostmourne


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

WIESO ZUR HÖLLE glauben so vielle an ein weiteres StarCraft Spiel - Blizz muss vieleicht erst einmal das neue fertig bringen und dann aufn markt schmeißen vorher wäre ein weiteres StarCraft doch nullsinnig.

Leute wieso umgeht ihr klare fakten so gerne. xD

Wenn dann unterstütz ich doch eher den Diablo traum als an StarCraft zu glauben, aber wird wohl einfach nur WWI Werbung sein wie schon erwähnt.

Bin ma wieder weg in Mittelerde, da gibts wenigstens keinen Schneesturm im Auenland xD.....


@Ahldohr (war zu langsam xD):

Mir macht des scho etwas spaß und meinen Senf geb ich trotzdem dazu.

Wegen dem:
HdO: Ehrlich gesagt nich mein fall, weil ich nit so auf herr der ringe abfahre, als das ich's auch noch zocke...

Man sollte es ma angetestet haben, ansich is es ja von Völkern nichts anderes als nur Allianz in WoW zu spielen (außer das die in HdRo ne Basis haben die scho lllaaaannngggeee besteht xD), und es is einfach nen absolutes PvE Spiel Raidn und co machen nen gigantischen Fun. das nur btw.

Back to Topic


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3, ende punkt aus, alles andere würde mich schwer entäuschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarod (26. Juni 2008)

Hmm es ist schwer zu sagen. Das blau passt natürlich haargenau zu den WotLK thema, obwohl es auch die Kristalle aus Starcraft sein könnten. Aber Starcraft online kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, weil vor geraumer Zeit Blizzard gesagt hat, das 3 Entwicklerteams an 3 Projekten arbeiten. 1 Projekt war Starcraft 2 und das andere war WotLK. Woran das 3. Team gearbeitet hat wurde natürlich nicht verraten, aber es wird wohl kaum Starcraft onlinr gewesen sein. Denn sie können ja wohl sehr schlecht schon an dem Online Spiel arbeiten wärend noch am "vorgänger" selbst gebastelt wird.

Und Diablo 3 naja irgendwie passt die Farbe "blau" nicht zu Diablo, aber eigendlich weiss ja keiner in welcher gegend oder in welchen gegenden D3 spielen wird. Wärend D2 doch eher in Wüsten und Tropen gespielt hat, könnte D3 eher in einer Eislandschaft spielen, was das Blau erklären würde.

Eine möglichkeit wäre ja vielleicht schon das erste Addon zu Starcraft2?!

Aber naja lassen wir uns überraschen.

Mfg Xarod


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2008)

WOTLK. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Xarod (26. Juni 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> .. spiel zwar scho länger kein WoW mehr aber schreib trotzdem mit.
> 
> Ich denk ma nicht das Blizzard sich ma ebend das mit seiner WoW Community verschärzt und nun noch Diablo ankündigt die Leute sind ja so schon genervt genug. Auch wenn Blizz uns allen zu dumm zum **** vorkommen mag und vieles aufwärmt auch denen is klar das es nun in WoW weiter gehen muss da der Markt stätig wächst und ein Teil der neuen Spiele auch wirklich Fuß fasst. Man bedenke im Herbst releasd Turbine das HdR-O AddOn mit massig neuem Content da bekommen wir zum Beispiel neue User, War kommt bald da gehen sicher große Mengen PvPler hin und AoC wird auch ma Bug frei sein und für eine AoC FanCommunity interessanter die auch wächst. Das heißt das es eigentlich *4 namenhafte MMO*'s ansich schoma gibt und nur 1 davon is das von Blizzard. Und Blizzard weiß das sicher auch.
> 
> ...


Sry das zwar ein bisschen Offtopic aber das muss sein...
ich glaub du überschätzt HdR-O, AoC und War ein bisschen. 
Von HdR-O wurde gesagt das es ein WoW-killer wird - ist es nicht^^ und wird es auch niemals werden auch mit neuem Addon nicht und das weiss Blizzard auch. Von AoC wurde gesagt das es ein WoW-Killer wird - es ist auch nicht, schon allein wegen der USK, das weiss Blizzard auch und WAR muss sich erstmal beweisen. 
Also kann es auch ein anderes Game sein. Da du ja meintes "das kann nur WotLK sein, wegen den  "3 anderen namenhaften MMO's".


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Hmm es ist schwer zu sagen. Das blau passt natürlich haargenau zu den WotLK thema, obwohl es auch die Kristalle aus Starcraft sein könnten. Aber Starcraft online kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, weil vor geraumer Zeit Blizzard gesagt hat, das 3 Entwicklerteams an 3 Projekten arbeiten. 1 Projekt war Starcraft 2 und das andere war WotLK. Woran das 3. Team gearbeitet hat wurde natürlich nicht verraten, aber es wird wohl kaum Starcraft onlinr gewesen sein. Denn sie können ja wohl sehr schlecht schon an dem Online Spiel arbeiten wärend noch am "vorgänger" selbst gebastelt wird.
> 
> Und Diablo 3 naja irgendwie passt die Farbe "blau" nicht zu Diablo, aber eigendlich weiss ja keiner in welcher gegend oder in welchen gegenden D3 spielen wird. Wärend D2 doch eher in Wüsten und Tropen gespielt hat, könnte D3 eher in einer Eislandschaft spielen, was das Blau erklären würde.
> 
> ...



Es könnten genausogut die Kristalle des Weltsteins sein, die nach dessen Zerstörung im Epilog von LoD in alle Welt verteilt wurden.

Auch die Hel-Rune aus Diablo, welche sich auf der rechten Seite befindet spricht dafür. Im Moment sieht es mir eher nach Diablo wie nach anderen Sachen aus, aber am besten wäre doch gleich das komplette Paket: WotLK, Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3. 
Damit wäre wohl jeder glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Sry das zwar ein bisschen Offtopic aber das muss sein...
> ich glaub du überschätzt HdR-O, AoC und War ein bisschen.
> Von HdR-O wurde gesagt das es ein WoW-killer wird - ist es nicht^^ und wird es auch niemlas werden auch mit neuem Addon und das weiss Blizzard auch. Von AoC wurde gesagt das es ein WoW-Killer wird - es ist auch nicht, schon allein wegen der USK, das weiss Blizzard auch und WAR muss sich erstmal beweisen. Also kann es auch ein anderes Game sein. Da du ja meintes "das kann nur WotLK sein, wegen die "3 anderen namenhaften MMORPG's"



Naja bei WAR sagen die Publisher ja es wird kein WoW killer und ich sagte auch nichts das AOC, HdRO oder War Killer sind sondern Konkurenten, und Blizzard weiß das der Markt noch mehr bietet, Tibia ist z.B auch eins der meist gespielten MMOs gewesen.

Also ich denke ma einfach das es Werbung fürs WWI is und nich mehr.

Wotlk kommt, Diablo 3 vieleicht irgend wann ma und erstma is da auch noch StartCraft 2 ich find einfach die Leutz machen sich zum Tiel zu große Illusionen.


----------



## aggromaschine (26. Juni 2008)

Geheimtipp Warcraft 4 das Bild ist doch eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2008)

zu 100% Diablo III, ich glaube nicht das Blizzard nur für eine Beta Ankünfigung ein Event opfert...
Und die Community wünscht sich ja schon seit langen endlich einen Nachfolger für eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele der letzten jahre!


----------



## Orker (26. Juni 2008)

ALSO!!!



Da ja diablo 3 2009 schon angenkündigt wurde irgendwo auf blizzard.de würd ic hsagen es hat was mit wrath zu tun . ^^ da ich eh nicht die beta bekommen hab is ma es egal xD wart ich halt das mein freund die beta dings bekommt zum testen und ich spiel bei ihm XD


----------



## Big Tank (26. Juni 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Aach da kommt doch diablo3 was soll das bild sonst darstellen?^^ Naja jedenfalls hoff ich es weil diablo 2 war damals der hammer.
> Und wenn wir alle Ganz ganz fest daran glauben dann kommt auch diablo 3 raus ^^


hi,

hab kein diablo gespielt aber von dem was ich höre ein bombastisches game.

was macht das gamer denn aus  ? (wird ja wie eine legende rumerzählt)


----------



## Floci (26. Juni 2008)

Also ich denke das irgendwas vom wow add.on kommt... ich meine seht euch doch ma das bild an. Eis , hmpf könnte glatt was mit dem add.on wo in einem eisigen land spielt zu tun haben oder ?


----------



## fabdiem (26. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> was macht das gamer denn aus  ? (wird ja wie eine legende rumerzählt)



du darfst monster töten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@topic  ich sag beides 
 diablo 3 und wotlk beta

wobei bei diablo 3 nur gesagt wird das es kommt
und auf der blizzcon dann genaueres gesagt wird


----------



## Trainow (26. Juni 2008)

skullboy schrieb:


> frostgram wird as glaub ich geschrieben und ist das schwert vom lick king frostmourne




Der Lich King ist Arthas (und nicht Frostmounre -.-) naja eig heißt er nur Lich King
Und Frostgramm is bekannter unter dem Englischen Namen Frostmourne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (26. Juni 2008)

Es kann alles sein, aber ich tendiere zu WotLK-Beta....

Btw:
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...lashdetails.jpg


----------



## Megaball (26. Juni 2008)

skullboy schrieb:


> frostgram wird as glaub ich geschrieben und ist das schwert vom lick king frostmourne


 ja aber blizz hat auf deutschen servern ja son drang alles zu verdeutschen also wirds frostgramm heißen
das mit dem eindeutschen war meiner meinung nach ja ne schwachsinns idee


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

Megaball schrieb:


> ja aber blizz hat auf deutschen servern ja son drang alles zu verdeutschen also wirds frostgramm heißen
> das mit dem eindeutschen war meiner meinung nach ja ne schwachsinns idee



Hat aber auch seiner verständigungs gründe, das spiel is ab 12 ansich, nen 12 Jähriger kann mit Grundinfos auf Englisch vieleicht weniger anfangen, auch manchem +20iger fällt solche aussprache manchma schwer.

So schlimm is ansich nicht, und wofür kann man auf englisch spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhugo (26. Juni 2008)

omg lol


----------



## Megaball (26. Juni 2008)

Megaball schrieb:


> ja aber blizz hat auf deutschen servern ja son drang alles zu verdeutschen also wirds frostgramm heißen
> das mit dem eindeutschen war meiner meinung nach ja ne schwachsinns idee


ubs verlesen sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab kein diablo gespielt aber von dem was ich höre ein bombastisches game.
> 
> was macht das gamer denn aus  ? (wird ja wie eine legende rumerzählt)



Als erstes: Diablo ist ein Hack&Slay-Spiel. Du metzelst dich durch Massen von Monstern, bekommst dadurch aber wie in einem RPG Erfahrungspunkte, die dich Level aufsteigen lassen. 

Beim LvL-up erhältst du 1 Skillpunkt (um Fertigkeiten zu erlernen, 3 Skilltrees) und 5 Attributpunkte. Diese Attributpunkte verteilst du eigenständig auf Ausdauer, Stärke, Geschick etc. Somit lässt sich der Charakter und die Spielweise sehr individuell gestalten. 

Wie bei WoW bist du auch ständig auf der Suche nach besseren Gegenständen, die es in Millionenfacher Ausführung gibt. Hierbei gibt es aber (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) keinen Loottable, die Items werden abhängig von Monsterlevel und Droprate gedroppt.

Items benötigen nicht nur ein bestimmtes Level, sondern auch ein bestimmtes Attributslevel (z.B. 180 Stärke). Es gibt Item-Sets, Epics und sockelbare Gegenstände, welche mit Runen und Edelsteinen gesockelt werden können. Mehrere Runen in der richtigen Reihenfolge bilden ganze Runenwörter, die im späteren Spiel extrem mächtig sind.

Interessant ist bei Items auch, dass sie eine bestimmte Spanne an Stats haben können. Bei WoW ist dein T5 Helm so stark wie der deines Kollegen (wenn er dieselbe Klasse hat). Bei Diablo hingegen kann ein Kurzschwert 3-7 DMG machen, aber auch 5-7 DMG oder 3-9 DMG. Das ist auch bei Sets, Epic und Runenwörtern so, wodurch Items mit perfekten Stats sehr wertvoll sind.

Jede der 7 Klassen (Assassine, Zauberin, Druide, Barbar, Paladin, Amazone, Nekromant) spielt sich vollkommen anders, und mit verschiedenen Skillungen sind wie wieder anders zu handhaben (Allein beim Paladin: Fanazeallot, Hammadin, Smiter usw. usf.).

Was vielleicht noch ganz interessant ist: Dein Gürtel hat eine bestimmte Anzahl Fächer (4-16), in die man Tränke legen kann. Tränke haben in Diablo einen HoT-Effekt, wirken also bis auf eine Ausnahme nicht sofort. Dafür haben sie auch keinen Cooldown, sodass man bei manchem Bosskampf schonmal ein volles Inventar leertrinken kann. Heals von Spielern gibt es nicht wirklich, der Paladin kann als einziger heilen, und dass nicht gerade effektiv.

Das ist noch lange nicht alles zu Diablo, und sicherlich nicht das wichtigste am Spiel, aber das sind die Dinge, die mir sofort wieder durch den Kopf gegangen sind, als ich an Diablo gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (26. Juni 2008)

lost vikings 3, icy advantures!
NEEEEED (xD), ENDLICH WIEDER CONTENT FÜR DEN SNES


----------



## STL (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bete, ich bange, ich hoffe, dass es D3 ist.. D1 und D2 habe ich bis zur Vergasung in teilweise 10 und mehr Stundensessions gezockt und es wurde einfach nie langweilig. Diese Itemjagt ist einfach göttlich.. Bitte Blizz, bringt D3!


@Donmo: Schön erklärt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eins haste vergessen: An die Perfektion, die D2 LoD erreicht hat, ist kein Spiel bisher rangekommen.. D2 LoD ist DER Maßstab für H&S und wurde oft kopiert, aber nie erreicht.


----------



## Skrolk (26. Juni 2008)

Die Diablo-Runen.....die weißen schmalen Augenschlitze im Hintergrund und vor allem das schmelzende..quasi wegdampfende Eis.
Das alles sieht schon seeeehr nach Diablo 3 aus, was mich als begeisterter Diablo-Fan sehr freuen würde.
Das WotLK und die dazugehörige Beta kommt, is schon bekannt und diesen Aufwand nicht wert.
2 Tage noch, dann wissen wir's ja!^^


----------



## Synic (26. Juni 2008)

1. Starcraft MMORPG: Würd mich sehr interssieren, denn die ganzen Fantasy mmos sind nicht schlecht würd aber gern mehr abwechslung haben wie immer auf Orc´s und Zwerge ein zuhauen. Aber die chancen stehen relativ niedrig würde ich sagen ( Zwei MMO´s sind doch viel arbeit )
2. Diablo 3: Hoff ich stark das es mehr zu bieten hat wie nur " normales " H&S, wobei es zum aussachlten des Hirns und fun haben auch reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Starcraft 2 Release / WoTLK Beta bekannt gabe: Wird es bestimmt zu beiden geben !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja spätetstens am 28 wissen wir mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Darthvadder (26. Juni 2008)

Hoffe auf Diabolo 3, wenns aber WotL ist es auch net schade drum.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (26. Juni 2008)

Ich erkenne da nichts weiter als Wotlk .. Frost Eis Arthas Northlandkacke^^. Wo hat diablo was mit Eis zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und warum sollte es auf der WoW startseite sein? Finde Bei D3 Feuer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
MfG 

Rechtschreibfehler sind absicht!^^


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Ich bete, ich bange, ich hoffe, dass es D3 ist.. D1 und D2 habe ich bis zur Vergasung in teilweise 10 und mehr Stundensessions gezockt und es wurde einfach nie langweilig. Diese Itemjagt ist einfach göttlich.. Bitte Blizz, bringt D3!
> 
> 
> @Donmo: Schön erklärt!
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank,
und ja, diese Perfektion wurde wirklich nie wieder erreicht! Ich spiele Diablo 2 seit es erschienen ist (80 Mark damals bezahlt xD), habe alles aus dem Spiel gesehen, mehrere Skillungen selbst entwickelt. Und bis jetzt hatte es nur eine einzige unfaire Stelle, die wirklich unschaffbar gewesen ist: Nilathak hatte auf Hölle in den Hallen von Vaught Vipernmagi, die zum Teil 5k Giftschaden/Sekunde gemacht haben. Waren offenbar verbuggt. Aber den hat ja sowieso jeder ausgelassen ~.~
Sehr schade, dass Blizzard den Support eingestellt hat (?), bei den laggy Servern, die zum großen Teil von Goldspammern und Baalrun-Enigma-Hammadin-Lootklau-Bots bevölkert sind, will mir das Spiel keinen Spaß machen, sonst würde ich es vermutlich heute noch spielen.


----------



## Pomela (26. Juni 2008)

Wotlk... was sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nicht beta.. release wird es sein!


----------



## Grednedai (26. Juni 2008)

Wer braucht schon Diabolo 3??? Es warten viel mehr leute auf den begin der beta also auf diabolo 3


----------



## Cruel - AoC (26. Juni 2008)

Grednedai schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Diabolo 3??? Es warten viel mehr leute auf den begin der beta also auf diabolo 3


überleg erstmal was du schreibst, bevor du schreibst !


----------



## Kaites (26. Juni 2008)

Ich denke nicht das Blizzard Diablo 3 ankündigt.
 Im Moment werkeln sie an WotLK und SC2 sowie dem mysteriösen "Projekt Hydra". Selbst wenn mit Projekt Hydra Diablo gemeint ist("Hydra" in Warcraft typischerweise mit 3 Köpfen ----> Diablo 3?) sie suchen immer noch Mitarbeiter an diesem Projekt, undzwar wichtige wie Programmierer oder Designer. Und anders als die meisten glauben hat Blizzard keinen riesigen Mitarbeiter Pool und Mitarbeiter ausgewechselt werden bei ihnen afaik auch nicht so oft.

Und diese ganzen Verschwörungtheorien? Ich habe dutzende Bilder gesehen auf denen ein Diablo Bild auf die Augen des neuen Bildes gelegt wurden, jedoch das selbe mit Starcraft Figuren und dem Lich König! 

Und diese ganzen Theorien mit den Zahlen der Links der Bilder? Am Anfang war diese Theorie die größte Hoffnung der Diablo Fans. Dann kam die Zahl 23, daraus wurde kurzerhand 2=B und 3=3 gemacht. Danach kam 17, also P, genauso kam die nächste Theorie, der Lead Designer von Diablo und dieses noch Uniidentifizierte Lila Teil im Quellcode wurde zu einem Lila Walross, seinem Markenzeichen. Jedoch haben sich auch ein paar findige Spekulanten gefunden die eine passende Theorie für WotLK entworfen haben. 4, 17, 25, 27.Von Z-A ergibt das W O L D oder so. fehlen noch 2 Buchstaben für W O T L K D. Wrath of the Lich King Date. Jede Gruppe Fans auf der Welt hat eine eigene Theorie passend auf das von ihnen favorisierte Spiel.

Virales Marketing. Blizzard lacht sich ins Fäustchen. Und mal ehrlich, es funktioniert. Jede zweite Gottverdammte Website auf diesem Planeten berichtet Darüber! Im Grunde heißt das nur eins, das einzige das wir machen können ist warten.

MfG


----------



## ZarDocKs (26. Juni 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Blizzard Diabolo 3 ankündigt.
> Im Moment werkeln sie an WotLK und SC2 sowie dem mysteriösen "Projekt Hydra". Selbst wenn mit Projekt Hydra Diabolo gemeint ist("Hydra" in Warcraft typischerweise mit 3 Köpfen ----> Diabolo 3?) sie suchen immer noch Mitarbeiter an diesem Projekt, undzwar wichtige wie Programmierer oder Designer. Und anders als die meisten glauben hat Blizzard keinen riesigen Mitarbeiter Pool und Mitarbeiter ausgewechselt werden bei ihnen afaik auch nicht so oft.
> 
> Und diese ganzen Verschwörungtheorien? Ich habe dutzende Bilder gesehen auf denen ein Diabolo Bild auf die Augen des neuen Bildes gelegt wurden, jedoch das selbe mit Starcraft Figuren und dem Lich König!
> ...



Es heißt Diablo! und die Hydra kommt aus Diablo und ich glaube nicht das es was neues ist weil Blizz hat 3 spiele Diablo starcraft Warcraft und diese könnte man unter hydra verstehen  also das Diablo nun wieder der 3 kopf ist weil starcraft 2 kommt, und dann das wow addon dieses jahr und nächstes Jahr halt D3 oder in 2 Jahren damit schneiden die sich auch nicht ins Fleisch weil wow in einem Jahr eh wieder ausgelutsch ist siehe den jetztigen Zeitpunkt also passt D3 sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (26. Juni 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Es heißt Diablo! und die Hydra kommt aus Diablo und ich glaube nicht das es was neues ist weil Blizz hat 3 spiele Diablo starcraft Warcraft und diese könnte man unter hydra verstehen  also das Diablo nun wieder der 3 kopf ist weil starcraft 2 kommt, und dann das wow addon dieses jahr und nächstes Jahr halt D3 oder in 2 Jahren damit schneiden die sich auch nicht ins Fleisch weil wow in einem Jahr eh wieder ausgelutsch ist siehe den jetztigen Zeitpunkt also passt D3 sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast natürlich recht, habs sofort berichtigt. Sorry, hab ne lange Nacht hinter mir.


----------



## Schamanion (26. Juni 2008)

Das die Vermutungen stark auf D3 zutreffen, kann man nur daraus schließen, weil Diablo 3 eines der am meist ersehntesten Spiele der Welt ist. Wäre aufjedenfall ne Killa-Promo Aktion, das so zu vermarkten. Denn wer hat jetzt immernoch nicht von Diablo gehört, nachdem auf so gut wie jeder Gamingseite was von Diablo 3 steht? WoW und WotlK juckt mich momentan sowas von garnicht, können wir nur hoffen das das Releasedate nicht von WotlK genannt wird. Dann doch lieber von SC2, das wirdn Knaller.


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

Grednedai schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Diabolo 3??? Es warten viel mehr leute auf den begin der beta also auf diabolo 3


quod erat demonstrandum

Von der Diabloserie wurden mehr als 17 Millionen Spiele verkauft. Selbst wenn es nur ein Bruchteil der Käuferschaft mögen würde, kann man nicht sagen, dass viel mehr Leute auf die WotLK-Beta warten.
Und nur weil du es nicht brauchst, heißt das nicht, dass es niemand braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chomper (26. Juni 2008)

Wieso hofft ihr alle auf eine wotlk beta? Das Spiel ist noch in der Alphaphase und noch lange nicht fertig. Im aktuellen Build der Family&Friends Alpha fehlen noch allerhand Inhalte und es dauert sicher noch ein paar Monate zur Open Beta.

Das Hammerevent schlechthin wird die Ankündigung des längst überfälligen Diablo2 Nachfolgers, quasi die Mutter aller Blizzardspiele!

Eventuell ist sogar noch eine spielbare Demo von StarCraft 2 drin, was neben Diablo 3 genügend Stoff für die WWI08 bietet.

Nebenbei kann man sicher auch die Wotlk Alpha antesten, aber mehr erstmal nicht. ;-)


p.s. wenn noch einer "diabolo" schreibt, erwürg ich ihn höchstpersönlich, wenn man keine ahnung hat ...


----------



## Karthas (26. Juni 2008)

Also ich behaupte ja das sowohl die WotLK Beta als auch D3 kommen/angekündigt werden.


----------



## T@gi (26. Juni 2008)

Tetris 2 kommt raus xD

Btt: Ne des wird Diablo 3


----------



## Stress0056 (26. Juni 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich will einfach das Diab 3 released wird...alles andere kann warten!




Nö diab 3kan warten Wir Wollen wotlk ^^


----------



## gaius kamui (26. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr mich fragt es wird die beta von Lichking verkündet, wir werden starcraft zocken und uns Freuen über die Ankündigung das es einen Nachfolger von Diablo 2 geben wird^^
(okay ^^ es ist ein wunschtraum von mir grin)


----------



## Vexoka (27. Juni 2008)

Ganz einfach .....

Beides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (27. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3. 
Das Ende des Jahres WotLK rauskommen soll ist ja klar, von daher wäre der Start der Beta keine große Überraschung, somit würde da nich son Riesen-Tamtam drum gemacht werden. Ich denke und hoffe, das es sich dabei um Diablo 3 handeln wird - wäre einfach schön.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## DaBaron_ (27. Juni 2008)

hmm ich könnte mir vorstellen da ich diablo I + II klasse fand das sie diablo III ankündigen.

denn wotlk ist nix neues wird ja sowiso kommen , starcraft II ist nix neues letztes jahr schon bekannt gegeben, denn bis diablo III dann mal raus kommt dauert ja bestimmt auch noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausser sie wollen uns bewusst hinters licht führen und bringen was ganz neues wo keiner dran denkt^^


P.S.  wobei mir gerade einfällt wäre ja auch mal nice ein 25 Raid in wotlk auf diablo *fg*


----------



## funzl (27. Juni 2008)

es is doch irgendwie immer das gleiche....wenn blizzard was unbekanntes ankündigt rennen sofort die diablo3-kinder los und erkennen in jedem scheiß schnipsel irgendwelche totsicheren hinweise auf ein neues diablo. sogar in einem bild auf dem eiskristalle drauf sind erkennt man sofort diablo welches ja tendentiell mehr in der Hölle angesiedelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Bild selbst ist eine Akündigung für WotLK und nix anderes. Spätestens heute erkennt man es ja eindeutig. Teile des Helms von Arthas sind bereits zu sehen. 

sollte ein neues diablo kommen muss das spielprinzip grundlegend überarbeitet werden. es ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. und wenn man es ändert werden alle alten diablo-anhänger entäuscht sein. wenn man es nicht ändert wird es nur ein grafikupdate für das alte diablo, welches in meinen augen recht langweilig war. Aber Hack'n Slay fand ich ja schon immer langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nyak (27. Juni 2008)

Jetzt wird hier auch noch ein Fass aufgemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genesisad (27. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WOTLK. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.




WOLtK wurde bereits bestätigt seitens blizz. deswegen tippe ich auch auf Diablo 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lieber mal abwarten was die WWI zeigt^ 


mfg Hèllknight


----------



## DrKnievel (27. Juni 2008)

Also das Bild auf der Homepage sieht schon sehr nach wotlk aus. Man vergleiche es eben mit der Lich-King Seite von Blizzard.
Kann natürlich auch alles Irreführung sein etc.

Diablo III...hm...SC Online...hmm....schön wäre beides. Ich gehe dennoch davon aus, dass ein Release-Termin für wotlk gesetzt wird und der Beta-Start angekündigt wird.
Eventuell werden auch offiziell Talentbäume etc. bestätigt.


----------



## Telbion (27. Juni 2008)

Also, für mich hängt das Ganze mit Projekt "Hydra" zusammen.
Hydra ist eine Fabelgestalt mit mehreren Köpfen, leichte Ähnlichkeit zum Plakat für Paris,
wo die drei Figuren wie Hydraköpfe nebeneinander positioniert sind.

Also warum nicht den großen Schlag machen und alle drei Sachen ankündigen:
SC 2
WotLK
Diabolo III


Klingt logisch, oder?

Grüße
Euer Tel


----------



## Clairissa (27. Juni 2008)

Also für mich ist das Bild auf der Blizzard Startseite eindeutig die Essenz aus WotLK und Starcraft II.
Eis und die Augen eines Templars.


----------



## Madrake (27. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es mit:

- Start der Beta von WotLK UND Ankündigung von Diablo III

Weil das WotLK rauskommen wird wissen wir ja schon und so ein TammTamm wegen einer startenden Betaphase??? - naja


mfg


----------



## attake (27. Juni 2008)

ich hoff auf  D3 !!!!!!
Wotlk kommt sowieso  is ja sinnfrei das noch zu zu hipen O_o


----------



## Imperial (27. Juni 2008)

Hab das hier heute gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nationalelf (27. Juni 2008)

Hab die kontur genau angesehen - sieht nach einem protoss aus...
Und so wie die koreaner z.B. dieses spiel huldigen reißts die da vom sessel, wenn da was von starcraft kommt und wenns nur die ansage ist, dass Sc2 zu weihnachten auf den markt kommt.

Ist es wotlk freuen auch menschen.

Diablo III wär halt der hammer... sofort sämtlliche wow-cds verbrennen und alle wow-acc-daten löschen, um nicht den gott der computerspiele zu beleidigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- aber das bleibt ein wunsch und mal ehrlich, ohne die Macher von 1 und 2 würdem wir lediglich einen aufguß anstelle eines D3 bekommen!! Und dessen ist sich blizzard hoffentl. bewußt.


----------



## Imperial (27. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Also, für mich hängt das Ganze mit Projekt "Hydra" zusammen.
> Hydra ist eine Fabelgestalt mit mehreren Köpfen, leichte Ähnlichkeit zum Plakat für Paris,
> wo die drei Figuren wie Hydraköpfe nebeneinander positioniert sind.
> 
> ...



Ja es klingt logisch, warum sollte ein Unternehmen auch so grossartig Werbung für eine Erweiterung machen welche bereits Preis gegeben wurde das sie kommt?
Starcraft 2 wurde ebenfalls bereits enthüllt das es in Entwicklung ist, nur von Diablo weiss noch kein Mensch etwas...
nur wenn Blizzard jetzt alle 3 Katzen aus dem Sack lässt was bleibt dann für die zukunft über? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

andererseits ein 2tes MMO aus dem hause Blizzard wär ja auch nicht ohne, lieber ne eigene Konkurrenz hochziehen als die Kunden an eine Fremdfirma zu verlieren


----------



## John (27. Juni 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Alle Welt rätselt mit: Welches Spiel kündigt Blizzard am kommenden Samstag auf dem World Wide Invitational in Paris an



Also ich sag es mal so...ich wünsche mir nichts mehr als Diablo3 ...nun die Beta fürs das neue Wow-Addon anzukündigen wäre eine echt lahme Nummer...da fragt man sich doch was man da groß ankündigen müsste...ist doch eh der selbe Käse wie immer...und auch schon lange bekannt.


----------



## Babsy75 (27. Juni 2008)

hoffendlich kommt endlich Diablo III raus, 
nach so einer langen durststreckt wird's mal endlich zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saiyanfighter (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab gerade mit nem Kumpel gelabert er meinte das es da so einen netten bläulich silber schimmernden Drachen namens Safiron in Warcraft gibt. Das wäre eine recht logische erklärung das der dann uns morgen anguckt^^ aber abwarten. Diablo würde auch gut in das Schema passen wenn ich die Konturen richtig deute


----------



## Ghorok (27. Juni 2008)

Der ganze Aufwand für ne Beta-Ankündigung? Niemals! Wotlk war bei der Blizzcon das große Thema. Das es kommt, weiß jeder. Für die BC-Beta wurde auch nicht so ein Aufwand betrieben. Die Wotlk-Beta wird angekündigt, das ist sicher, aber nur nebenbei. Die ganze Aufmerksamkeit gilt bei diesem Event voll und ganz Diablo 3 oder was anderem, was ich jedoch nicht glaube.

Blizzard holt doch nicht Pesseleute aus der ganzen Welt, zahlt teilweise ihre Flüge und Hotels für ne dumme Beta-Ankündigung. Diablo 3 wird kommen und Wotlk wird nur Randthema sein, zumindest auf der WWI. Ihr werdet schon sehen!

mfg


----------



## Holocron (27. Juni 2008)

Das momentane Bild auf der WoW Startseite sieht eher nach einem Dämon aus als nach einem Lich König oder sonst etwas ... deshalb bin ich eher der Meinung das sie endlich nach vielen Jahren (in denen D2 trotzdem weiter gut läuft und von tausenden gespielt wird) eine Fortsetzung von Diablo rausbringen ... wieso auch nicht, der Autor der Bücher sagte selbst er würde keine Bücher für ein Spiel schreiben das auf Eis gelegt ist. Und immerhin sind in der Diablo Story erst 5 

( Andariel, die tochter der Qual;  Duriel, der Herr des Schmerzens ;  Mephisto, der Herr des Hasses;  Diablo, der Herr des Schreckens; Baal, der Herr der Zerstörung ) 

von 7 Übeln getötet worden, der 3 Seelenstein wurde auch nicht Zerstört ... es ist also möglich das Baal wieder kommt, da ja der Seelenstein nicht vernichtet wurde oder das eines der 2 verbleibenden Übel kommen wird 

(  Belial, der Herr der Lügen;  Azmodan, der Herr der Sünde )

wobei ich selbst eher auf Belial tippe, da er etwas mit dem Eis zu tun haben könnte, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne liegt dieser nehmlich im Eis begraben und Azmodan könnte dann in einer eventuellen späteren Erweiterung von Diablo3 kommen ähnlich wie bei Diablo2 & LoD   (im normalen D2 war nu Diablo vorhanden, in der Erweiterung aber ist dann auch Baal hinzu gekommen).
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/whiteghost11/2.jpg

Aber ich habe erst vorher eine Story gelesen wonach Mephisto, Diablo und Baal sich in der Hölle dann mit Belial zusammenschließen sollen und das Sanctuarium zerstören, anschließen versuchen werden bei den Toren zum Himmel einzufallen ... 

Ein weiterers Argument wieso Blizzard nun D3 rausbringen sollte ist, das WoW den Leuten einfach nicht mehr das bietet was sie wollen ... es wird einfach immer mehr carusal gemacht (für jedermann spielbar) was aber den Elite PvP'lern und Raiden den Spass am Spiel nimmt ... momentan springen auch viele auf andere MMO's ab wie auf AoC etc. außerdem will Blizzard das "next-gen-mmo" rausbringen, wieso sollte dies nicht D3 sein? Diablo hat eine rießige Fangemeinde, jeder wird es schonmal gehört, gesehn oder gespielt haben und auch heute ist es noch weit verbreitet obwohl es seit nunmehr 10 Jahren auf dem Markt ist, bei jedem Geheimnis das Blizzard macht wird immer sofort auf D3 spekuliert und diesmal sieht es mehr danach aus als je zuvor ... der große Diablo auf dem WII Cover ... das Bild das nach einem Dämon aussieht etc. Und ich bin mir sicher das wenn D3 kommt es den Markt im Sturm erobert haben wird!


In ein paar Stunden wissen wir es endlich ... ich selber als langjähriger Diablo1,2,LoD Spieler hoffe sehr auf das langersehnte Diablo3.

Und für die die auf WotLK warten, was erwartet ihr euch davon ? Naxx wird aus der alten Welt verschwinden und als "anfangs Raidinstanz" eingeführt alleine dafür könnt ich Blizzard schon den Kragen umdrehen  ^^ ... Es wird wieder total gepushed wie bei dem Sprung damals von WoW zu BC ... die Epixx werden nichts mehr Wert sein außer ein bischen Fame ... und das Spiel wird weiterhin carusal gemacht, es wird vieleicht für ein paar Monate fesseln aber dann wird es wieder so wie es imo. ist ... öde ... 
Ist nicht böse gemeint, habe selber nen 70er Tank und nen 70er Schamie und Spiele imo. aktiv aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung ... damals war WoW noch gut ... vor BC , bevor alles carusal gemacht wurde und Blizzard versucht hat es allen recht zu machen :/



Naja ich hab genug gesagt. 
Gn8 Leutz und warten wir auf die spannende Enthüllung in ein paar Stunden 


Grüße Holo


----------



## Crylion (28. Juni 2008)

Allein anhand des Startbildes würde ich auch eher Lich King sagen, allein schon weil meine erste Assoziation wo WotLK Eis ist... und davon gibts auf dem Bild genug. Aber diese ganzen Kleinigkeiten am Rande wie das nicht erreichbare D3 Forum lassen mich an Diablo glauben.


----------



## Remeas (28. Juni 2008)

Soll ich mal ganz ejrlich sein? Meiner meinung wird es kein Diablo III mehr geben. 
Und am wochenende wird bestimmt die Beta angekündigt. Die machen soviel Trubel um WotLK. Warum sollten sie in dieser Aufmerksamkeitswelle auch noch Diablo III ankündigen? Das würden die sich doch aufheben für Zeiten in denen sich gerade keiner um Blizz kümmert. Dann würden sie sowas ankündigen um wieder die Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.

Remeas


----------



## Murlokk (28. Juni 2008)

Meinem Wissensstand nach hat Blizzard auch Diablo3.de oder .com gekauft.
Das verstärkt meinen Verdacht das es Diablo 3 werden wird, Blizz wäre schön blöd wenn sie kein Diablo Game mehr releasen würden, Diablo hat eine sehr große Fangemeinde und würde sich selbstverständlich richtig gut verkaufen.
Und wie schon jemand über mir sagte: das Ding was sich hinter der Eiswand verbirgt sieht mittlerweilen eher nach einem Dämon als nach einem Lichking aus.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Die Katze ist aus dem SACK.

DIABLO 3 hat das Licht der Welt erblickt. Die Drei Erzbösen halten wieder Einzug in die Welt der Menschen. YAAAAAAAAAHHH! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Juni 2008)

Jetzt entwickelt Blizzard gleichzeitig für ihre drei Franchises.

Nächstes Jahr wirds mal Zeit für was Neues.

Oder Lost Vikings.


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Scrrens, Artowkrs & Infos zu Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu*
*wie aus dem häuschen*

Achja, Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php


----------



## Imperial (28. Juni 2008)

Und was sagen wir jetzt?
52,48% der Buffed.de leser lagen falsch, soviel zu "Diablo III wirds nie geben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (29. Juni 2008)

war doch klar das es diablo 3 ist, ich meine das eis schmilzt!!!

arthas = eis, eis+eis != schmelzen
diablo = feuer, feuer+eis = schmelzen

ich freu mich wie nen baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juni 2008)

Erstmal muss Blizzard zeigen, dass sie an vergangene Erfolge und Qualität anknüpfen kann...auch ohne die erfolgsentwickler...


----------

